# Best Bow Press



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Bow-A-Constrictor. There is no other:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=851027


----------



## Spined (Dec 28, 2010)

A.C.E. H-3 Vertical archery bow press
here one to look at.
http://cgi.ebay.com/A-C-E-H-3-Verti...738?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a61c7c322


----------



## x1jett (Feb 21, 2010)

arrowshooters said:


> Bow-A-Constrictor. There is no other:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=851027


I just received my bow-a press before Christmas, it's an awesome press.


----------



## agvet06 (Dec 19, 2010)

> A.C.E. H-3 Vertical archery bow press


Looked at one of these the other day and thought it looked like a good press.


----------



## jam66 (Sep 27, 2006)

Bow-A-Constrictor all the way!!!! Frank is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## sean7559 (Nov 13, 2009)

bow-a-constrictor it presses every thing and with the drawing attachment it makes tunning fast easy and efficient


----------



## joeyjustice (Oct 20, 2010)

For the lower price the A.C.E. H-3 Vertical archery bow press looks pretty impressive.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Anyone got a phone # or info other than E-Bay or other carriers,would like to contact actual company?


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

I just bought an A.C.E H-3 press from E-Bay. I have talked to the owner several times through emails, because I have been trying to buy a set of Destroyer fingers for the press. I have only used it a couple of times, and have yet to use it on anything beyond parallel, but I pressed a couple of parallel limb bows flawlessly. Very easy to set up, and use. You will need a bench or something to mount it to, and the way it is made with the crank handle, you have to mount it right on the edge of the bench. If you decide to buy, tell him you want the new "view through fingers". With the aluminum fingers shown in the EBay pic, it sure looks like it would be hard to access the cams. The view through fingers allow more access to the cams. As I said, I haven't used it enough to give a full detailed review, but here are some of the likes and dislikes. It is very easy to use, it is very adjustable, I think from 20" ATA to 41" ATA bows can be pressed, the fingers are adjustable for wider, or narrower limbs, doesn't take much cranking to get the travel needed to relax the bow, and price is right. Really, the only thing I dislike so far, is the cranking handle. It's not a big deal, but I can see why the EZ Press has the wheel instead of the crank. With the wheel you have more freedom to set the press up where you want it. As I said with the crank you either have to mount it right on the edge of the bench, or you would have to build up under the press to give the handle room to complete its turn. 

As for the company I tried to find out more about them by searching Google, but with no luck. I think the only place to buy them is on EBay. The owners name is Derek Schaffer, but that is about all I know. You can contact him through ebay.


----------



## glennjames21 (Dec 10, 2009)

Can you post some photos?
I too am interested in this press.
Thanks


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

The only press I will ever own!!! Bow-A-Constrictor:wink:


----------



## bigpuddin43 (Mar 13, 2009)

might be cheating but how about a nuclear ice they are so short.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

The press can be set up as close to 6".


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

There is another.
I have a homemade last chance power press that works great.
There are several good presses on the market. Last chance, apple, sureloc to name a few.


----------



## AndyComp (Dec 16, 2008)

With the A.C.E. bow press can you completely relax the limbs? My guess would be you could depending on the axle to axle on the bow.


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

I just got a Last Chance Archery EZ Green Press. Works great!!


----------



## 7018rodburner (May 25, 2010)

AndyComp said:


> With the A.C.E. bow press can you completely relax the limbs? My guess would be you could depending on the axle to axle on the bow.


Wow. Looks like about 5" inches of travel ? Not much when relaxing limbs !!


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

Bow-a-constrictor! This is a great press. Equipped with the draw attachment it is better than great! Factor into the equation that Frank is a breath of fresh air to deal with and the bow-a-constrictor is tough to beat.


----------

